
Apple & Dow 15000: Update - nikunjk
http://blog.adamnash.com/2012/09/17/apple-dow-15000-update/
======
nostrademons
...and this is why the Dow is a ridiculous barometer for the stock market.
With only 30 stocks - none of which are part of the original index, and very
few of which are actually "industrials" - it's severely dependent upon _which_
stocks are included. If you want to draw conclusions about the market, you're
better off looking at the Wilshire 5000 or at least the S&P 500.

